# Black Codd Bottle



## aroda86 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi
 I am new to this bottle  collecting and I have come across a black or - when I look inside it through to the light, a very very dark brown/green bottle.
 Inside it has two clear glass marbles - one up in the neck and the other at the bottom.  The seam stops below the neck of the bottle. It has embossed on the side Tis Co.  It has bubbles and flaws right around the bottle.

 Any help about the origin of this bottle and value will be appreciated.
 Many thanks[]


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi aroda86, welcome to the forum.

 Can you possibly post a more detailed photo of the base and maybe the neck in brighter light ??
 Black Codds are mostly from India and a bit later than the western made ones,  there are only a few black codds from the rest of the world and they are as rare as rocking horse poop [] .  I'd say your one is Indian but they normaly only have "EXTRA STRONG GLASS" embossed on them.


----------



## aroda86 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Irish 
 I will take pics tonight and post them.

 Asregards to the 2 marbles, we have all had a good look and now I think that there is 1 marble in the neck and maybe a sliver of glass down the bottom of the bottle and not another marble. He He []  Sorry about that!

 But there is nothing else written on the bottle, of that we are sure.

 Till later


----------



## aroda86 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Irish

 Here is the bottom of the bottle


----------



## aroda86 (Sep 2, 2005)

the side again


----------



## aroda86 (Sep 2, 2005)

This is inside the neck and there seems to be a reddish/ pinkish seal? inside there.  I have not messed about with that but it feels hard.  I tried to get a picture with the sun behind it but no light could get through.  So what do you think now?


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd say It's Indian but an older one than usual,  it's one I have never seen before.
 It's hard to value a bottle like that but there would probably be a fair bit of interest amounst some of the Codd collectors, people are a bit unsure about paying lot's for Indian Codd's after the first of the extra strong glass blacks went for a lot (about AU$1000 I've been told) and then heaps of them turned up [] .


----------



## aroda86 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for that Irish

 I am a bit gobsmacked at the possible cost of bottle.

 Any ideas where might be a good place to sell it as I am not a proper collector and  might only go and drop it or something !

 Cheers


----------



## timbaaa2005 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello Irish. I am a collector from the UK. I have recently become interested specifically in Codd bottles.

 I have been following the black Codd story. What is the story on Indian ones? Are they reproductions designed to dupe the bottle collecting market? 

 Regards
 Tim


----------



## IRISH (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum Tim.

 The Indian black Codd's are real and made to contain aerated waters but they are later, no one here agrees on how late but I'd say after the 1950's but before all the thick base, odd blue marble rubbish you seem to see in every second antique shop these days.    The main thing with them is no one knows how many there are out there,  one or two fellows bought back about as many as there is demand for here and the few left don't seem to sell.  
 Aroda86's may raise a bit more interest as it's different, a genuine western black Codd (only know of one from Oz and not many more from the UK) is a whole other kettle of fish and would sell in the AU$5000 to $10000 region.


----------



## timbaaa2005 (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for that Irish. I'm more intrigued now. What do you mean by: 

 "but before all the thick base, odd blue marble rubbish you seem to see in every second antique shop "


 are you referring to  blue marble Codd bottles being likely fakes , if so I am just about to purchase a blue marble aqua Codd. Could it be a fake?


 Many thanks, 

 Tim


----------



## IRISH (Sep 6, 2005)

There are lot's of English Codd's with blue marbles plus I've seen them from Australia, New Zealand and South Africa.  The Indian ones have a really thick odd looking base and a frosty looking industrial marble.

 I'll post a photo of one of my genuine Aussie ones and see if I can find one of an Indian codd.







 Bit hard to tell from the photo's in this link but this isan example of an Indian codd, it's not from Darwin Australia as a lot of people seem to think.
 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Darwin-Codd-blue-marble-bottle_W0QQitemZ6205707603QQcategoryZ1351QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## timbaaa2005 (Sep 6, 2005)

I see so, is the ebay link you have detailed a fake made in India?
 Is it an obvious fake due to the bottom being made from very thick glass?
 If its made in India and yet uses the word Darwin surely it is a deliberate attempt to create a valuable rare fake bottle.? Am I correct?

 Thanks, 

 Tim

 p.s the one I bought on ebay looked more like your one , but its yet to be delivered for closer scrutiny.


----------



## timbaaa2005 (Sep 6, 2005)

p.p.s think I just found a cracking fake, take a look.


 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6207273167&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## grimdigger1 (Sep 6, 2005)

These modern codd bottles are not fakes ..In certain countries they were and are probably still used today,you can even buy a plastic codd bottle with marble and these are still sold in japan today,,
 When the codd bottles popularity waned in the late 20s early 1930s alot of the machinery was shipped out to places like india and the bottles continued in use..
 check out the Uk digging forum for examples of codd sodas in the gallery


----------



## aroda86 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Irish or Grimdigger1

 Could you please have a look at this website and tell me what you think? They are sure that my bottle is fake, and has been on a cd or something!

 http://bottlediggers.netfirms.com/  it is in the forums.

 Thanks


----------



## aroda86 (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry i think I gave the wrong website

 be right back


----------



## aroda86 (Sep 7, 2005)

www.proforumhost.com/index.php?mforum=grimdigger1


----------



## grimdigger1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Aroda
 i run the Uk bottle collecting forum ,,and i dont think your bottle is a fake ,but it is a modern example of a codd soda bottle,,to me and a some of our members it has all the hallmarks of an INDIAN codd bottle..
 have a look on http://grimdigger1.proforumhost.com and look in the gallery you will see many examples of old UK codds..
 please email me if in any doubt and i can go into this with you further

 grimdigger1


----------



## ronvae (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay, stupid question:  What are the marbles for?  Did the liquid congeal & the marble stirred it up again?  [8|]


----------



## IRISH (Sep 8, 2005)

Aroda,  Grim summed it up well.     It's not an early codd but it's still a fair bit older than most of the Indian codds I'd say.

 Ronvae,
 The marble acts as a seal with the gas pressure in the bottle pushing it against the rubber ring in the neck.   To open you pushed the marble into the bottle, to seal them they where just turned up-side down.  The marble can't come out without breaking the bottle (a fate suffered by many codds,  kids loved the marbles [] ).  They where an aerated water patent bottle.


----------



## ronvae (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation--that is just so cool.  []  I don't think I'll ever find any diving here in Minnesota,[&o] but maybe on a dive trip somewhere...[8|]


----------



## timbaaa2005 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thats interesting grimdigger. 
 I've just ordered a blue marble Codd (I'll post picture when it arrives) from the USA. My main challenge is to dig up a cobalt blue hamilton or even better still a cobalt blue codd. I recently dug up a quarter of  a blue codd (picture attached) and I'm back at the same site this weekend to find a whole one (in my dreams!).

 Cheers
 Tim


----------

